# postoperative ileus



## lorrpb (Feb 5, 2010)

When coding for postoperative ileus, the index leads me to 997.4, which falls under Digestive System Complications. Do I also need 560.1 paralytic ileus as a second code to describe the condition, or do I follow the specific guidance of index and use only 997.4 (plus applicable E code)? Thanks.


----------



## washington-hunt (Feb 6, 2010)

the 997 catagory states to use additional code to identify complication. this would mean to add 560.1 and E code (if applicable)


----------



## lorrpb (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you! I knew there should be a note there somewhere and I just wasn't seeing it!


----------

